# 1usmus CTR - ClockTuner for Ryzen!



## Pictus (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## easyrider (Aug 24, 2020)

More performance for free....Nice depending on the chip !


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 27, 2020)

Cool! availability on september!


----------

